# "Watography" - Playing With Water



## wawawee (Aug 8, 2010)

Post your picture that has something to do with water 
























































*nooooooooooo... hehehe  *










my phone!!!wooo almost! hehe





sharp clear 































*SE C901*
​


> all taken by my Sony Ericsson Phone c901
> *:mrgreen:NO EDIT:mrgreen:*


----------



## arios23 (Aug 8, 2010)

I gotta pee


----------



## Scatterbrained (Aug 8, 2010)

you really need to clean that spigot.


----------



## Corvphotography (Aug 8, 2010)

bad ass man, ima go try that myself.


----------



## marmots (Aug 8, 2010)

way!!! to many pictures!!!!

but there are some pretty cool things one can do with water, a single water drop in a pan usually looks nice with the right color light setup

if you really wanna show off try hitting one water drop with another

thats impressive for a camera phone


----------



## FieralDS (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd done some of these before and had posted them a while ago, but they're a fitting addition to this thread. Its really easy to do


----------



## dak1b (Aug 8, 2010)

here are a few water related photos from awhile back shot with my 100mm.

1)






2)





3)





4)



http://www.flickr.com/photos/dak1b/4302559359/in/set-72157623279662194/


----------



## wawawee (Aug 9, 2010)

marmots said:


> way!!! to many pictures!!!!
> 
> but there are some pretty cool things one can do with water, a single water drop in a pan usually looks nice with the right color light setup
> 
> ...







will this satisfy you?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 9, 2010)

"Hey!! How come the floor is all soaking wet!!! Grrr...get in here and help me clean this up!"

Good shooting gang, some cool stuff!


----------



## wawawee (Aug 9, 2010)

:lmao: that makes me laugh derrel  share some of your's dude


----------



## RobNZ (Aug 9, 2010)

Havent done this in awhile now, must have another play.


----------



## MaryHK (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe the natural water in the wild is more beatiful.


----------



## wawawee (Aug 9, 2010)

nice shot rob!  what camera did you use and did you edit some of that shot's?


----------



## RobNZ (Aug 9, 2010)

wawawee said:


> nice shot rob!  what camera did you use and did you edit some of that shot's?



Thanks, all shot with Canon 500D, 50mm f/1.8 and 1 external strobe, usual post, levels, saturation, sharpened and cropping, the bubble one had the hue adjusted.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 9, 2010)

So? Is this turning into a theme thread? Then it'll move to the Photo Themes. Must go look if we've got a thread on "Stop-Action Water" running (which I doubt), we have one on "Water" in general, but that's more textures, lakes, such things...


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 9, 2010)

Where on earth have I stored the other ones I have, better ones...:scratch: !?!?


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 9, 2010)

Ah! Here! These are the "green droplets"... (There also are yellow and purple ones).


----------



## wawawee (Aug 13, 2010)

nice shot's you guys!! :thumbup:

here is my share 





c901 no edit


----------



## Claum (Aug 17, 2010)

ink + water = love


----------



## wawawee (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 29, 2010)

Here is my first attempt at strobing drops


----------



## Buckster (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Buckster (Aug 29, 2010)

A couple more...

Drip, plus water as steam:






This one's not exactly water, but there is water in it, and the dynamics at play are in keeping with the thread I think:


----------



## mishele (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Buckster (Nov 25, 2011)

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 25, 2011)

8.




9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 25, 2011)

15.





16.





17.





18.





19.





20.





21.


----------

